
Ask HN: Are people working at Amazon happy? - apexkid
I have talked to many Amazon employees in India and they all generally give their reasons to work at Amazon which are good learning opportunity or competitive salary but none said that they feel truly belonged or passionate about the company. What do people around the globe think ?
======
WheelsAtLarge
You make your own happiness. Happiness is a state of mind. Simple example,
talk to a boxer, who loves boxing, about what it feels to be in the zone while
getting hit or hitting someone in a match and she will tell you that she is as
happy as she can be. Most of us think of that as the definition of hell. If
you expect someone else to care more than you then you're in trouble. No one,
not a company, not a boss, not a friend cares about you as much as you do.

Amazon is doing its best to be number one. That's the goal. Everything else is
just a byproduct of that goal. Do you think they care about your happiness
above that? The answer is no. The only one I know is happy is Jeff Bezos.
Everyone else is a question mark.

------
QuinnyPig
Amazon employs ~350K people. You're going to see a huge variance based upon
individuals, temperament, department, etc.

